

Dogs able to quickly, economically shake themselves dry, experiments prove - unfasten
http://www.philly.com/philly/columnists/faye_flam/20120903_Planet_of_the_Apes__Shake__Rover_.html

======
unfasten
For those interested in the full paper:

• Dickerson, A., Mills, Z. & Hu, D. L. (2012) Wet mammals shake at tuned
frequencies to dry. Proceedings of the Royal Society: Interface. <http://www-
old.me.gatech.edu/hu/Publications/Hu12-dog.pdf>

------
smartkids
This HN title reminds me of the type of headline The Onion used to be famous
for.

------
accarrino
in addition to perfecting their shake to get every drop of water all over my
bathroom floor/walls, my dogs (@TurdsAndTreats) also have a dive bomb maneuver
where they drop and roll on any carpet or piles of clothes.

